
What will the future look like? Elon Musk speaks at TED2017 - dirtyaura
http://blog.ted.com/what-will-the-future-look-like-elon-musk-speaks-at-ted2017/
======
tim333
The talk was cool - youtube version
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPaYrhUZSYQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPaYrhUZSYQ)

Things that stuck in my mind -

Self driving LA - NY without touching the controls coming about Nov 2017

Hoping to build the Mars rocket in about 8 years

4 or so new gigafactories being planned. He figures we need about 100 to get
the planet electric

Semi truck on its way shortly - Musk has been driving the prototype around the
car park

Trying to make a tunnel boring machine go faster than a snail - presently they
are about 14x slower

